# What are you drinking?



## carney

I picked up a mixed case at the local packy.  3 of each beer. 













15548320983_b8095a8aae_c.jpg



__ carney
__ Jan 21, 2015






The Finch's IPA is excellent.


----------



## themule69

That all looks fine. I make some home brew from time to time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## carney

16427430905_8c310b06c8_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Feb 2, 2015






Picked up another mix pack this weekend.  The Firestone Pivo was excellent.


----------



## gary s

Wow   that's a selection


----------



## themule69

beer 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 10, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## carney

After the 6 fruit beer and 6 cider mix pack, I had much better luck. 













16054082604_659db626b6_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Feb 28, 2015






The Sam Rebel Rouser was great.  I am going to try the Old Chub next.


----------



## carney

16142443484_69abc3bc2e_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Mar 9, 2015






Finally tried another beer by Ballast Point, prior to the big eye I only had Sculpin.  Both are excellent.


----------



## link

I just picked up a bottle of this. Nice to sip on.













Lagavulin_16_Scotch_294248.jpg



__ link
__ Mar 9, 2015






*Nose:*  More like Lapsang Souchong tea than Lapsang Souchong! One of the smokiest noses from Islay. It's big, very, very concentrated, and redolent of iodine, sweet spices, good, mature sherry and creamy vanilla. Stunning.

*Palate:*  Very thick and rich. A massive mouthful of malt and sherry with good fruity sweetness, but also a wonderful sweetness. Big, powerful peat and oak.

*Finish:*  Long, spicy finish, figs, dates, peat smoke, vanilla.


----------



## atomicsmoke

link said:


> I just picked up a bottle of this. Nice to sip on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagavulin_16_Scotch_294248.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ link
> __ Mar 9, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nose:*
> More like Lapsang Souchong tea than Lapsang Souchong! One of the smokiest noses from Islay. It's big, very, very concentrated, and redolent of iodine, sweet spices, good, mature sherry and creamy vanilla. Stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> *Palate:*
> Very thick and rich. A massive mouthful of malt and sherry with good fruity sweetness, but also a wonderful sweetness. Big, powerful peat and oak.
> 
> 
> 
> *Finish:*
> Long, spicy finish, figs, dates, peat smoke, vanilla.


Go big...or go home. Fine drink you got there.


----------



## bud-n-butts

just cold beer........budlight


----------



## timberjet

stella.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Dec 20, 2014






Hit the spot today. Mmmmm....


----------



## gary s

Nice 

Gary


----------



## b-one

I had a can of coke and a bottle of grape Fanta made in Mexico.


----------



## mr t 59874

Couldn't resist getting in on this.













000_0205.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 3, 2015






"Mr T's Scandinavian Salute" - Smoked Martini

*Nose:* Good and smokey 

*Palate:*  Excellent, smoked pickled herring

*Finish:*  After two, can't remember

Tom


----------



## carney

16790370780_5f4a407bb8_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Mar 30, 2015






Similar to the last case, but still a good selection.


----------



## mikewoods

Those Southern Tier 2x Rye are AWESOME! Maybe we should start a beer trade thread. I have lots of Michigan only brews to trade.


----------



## mikewoods

Picked up a 6 pack of Smuttynose Finestkind IPA on Friday.  Anyone else in to IPAs?


----------



## carney

mikewoods said:


> Picked up a 6 pack of Smuttynose Finestkind IPA on Friday.  Anyone else in to IPAs?


I'm a huge IPA fan. 

I brewed a Double IPA and a single IPA this weekend.













16945353958_2197bce64c_c.jpg



__ carney
__ Apr 13, 2015






Cascade Mountains West Coast Imperial IPA













17107176566_1f08b49660_c.jpg



__ carney
__ Apr 13, 2015






Dead Ringer IPA


----------



## aceoky

Hope to hear a report (and pictures) of the finished product Carney!!!


----------



## carney

Aceoky said:


> Hope to hear a report (and pictures) of the finished product Carney!!!


It will be a minimum of 6 weeks, before finished.  When its done I'll let you know how I made out.


----------



## aceoky

Thanks!


----------



## nucleuscracker

Heady topper!


----------



## carney

I've been to the brewey 4 times. Small but great place.


----------



## mike johnson

Homemade Peach Pie.


----------



## gary s

Ice Tea right now 

Gary


----------



## ajbert

I've been on a health kick for a number of years and only drink pure Rocky Mountain spring water with only the choicest hops and barley.


----------



## noboundaries

Spring has sprung and Summer is coming soon.  Around the smoker if I'm not drinking Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat out of a frosty mug I'll have a glass of lemonade with vodka, tequila, or bourbon, depending on my mood.  Muddle just a hint of mint in with it.......mmmmmm.


----------



## foamheart

Homemade Fruit Juices

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143459/uncle-goldies-fruit-liqueur













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 18, 2015






Note the strawberry juice in the good china next to the bread bowl.


----------



## padronman

Right now?   A Guinness Blonde Ale













DSC_0119.JPG



__ padronman
__ Apr 18, 2015


----------



## carney

The last couple cases I picked up













17003546187_65566194ac_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Apr 20, 2015


















17003566457_ab9ee9cd8f_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Apr 20, 2015


----------



## humdinger

Picked this up at the Duty Free in Windsor Ontario Canada back in February. (it is not for sale in the US)

Very smooth, very strong, and very good. Even my Brother - who is a Crown Royal snob - loved it.













JD silver Select.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Apr 20, 2015


----------



## smiley

Honey Jack.  On the Rocks!


----------



## welshrarebit

Beer! PBR to be exact... Not all of us are thousandaires!!!


----------



## carney

Welshrarebit said:


> Beer! PBR to be exact... Not all of us are thousandaires!!!


16.99 for a mystery case.  One of the best values in beer.


----------



## beefy bill

I like these, but they're not out for very long.....Sam adams porch rocker













20150419_164543.jpg



__ beefy bill
__ Apr 21, 2015


----------



## noboundaries

Humdinger said:


> Picked this up at the Duty Free in Windsor Ontario Canada back in February. (it is not for sale in the US)
> 
> Very smooth, very strong, and very good. Even my Brother - who is a Crown Royal snob - loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD silver Select.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ humdinger
> __ Apr 20, 2015


I learned that "Jack Daniels Silver Select Single Barrel" is packaged only for Duty Free shops.  I believe Jack Daniels Single Barrel is the same whiskey, even uses the same bottle, just a different label and packaging.  The regular Single Barrel is widely available. 













jdsinglebarrel_1024x1024.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 21, 2015


----------



## bluewhisper

Have you taken a look at all the silly flavors of vodka there are now? Sugar cookie.


----------



## humdinger

Welshrarebit said:


> Beer! PBR to be exact... Not all of us are thousandaires!!!


You live in Hawaii! You're more well off than you know! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We have snow flurries in Detroit today!


Noboundaries said:


> I learned that "Jack Daniels Silver Select Single Barrel" is packaged only for Duty Free shops.  I believe Jack Daniels Single Barrel is the same whiskey, even uses the same bottle, just a different label and packaging.  The regular Single Barrel is widely available.


You are correct, same flavor profile, only at a slightly higher proof. JDSB is 95 proof and JDSS is 100 proof. Plus if you do their "Buy a Barrel" program, you get Silver Select.


----------



## omapilot

Very nice looking batch of home brew!  I have looked at doing the Dead Ringer as well.  Right now I have a batch of the Lakefront Fixed Gear in the secondary.  That's my second Kit from Northern Brewer and have been very happy with the quality of their products.  Cheers'

Ryan


----------



## carney

omapilot said:


> Very nice looking batch of home brew!  I have looked at doing the Dead Ringer as well.  Right now I have a batch of the Lakefront Fixed Gear in the secondary.  That's my second Kit from Northern Brewer and have been very happy with the quality of their products.  Cheers'
> 
> Ryan


I have done atleast 30 kits from NB i am happy with everything i got from them. I want to do the bourbon barrel porter in the future. Please post a pic of the finished product!


----------



## omapilot

Agreed NB is amazing!  So here is what I'm drinking now.  This is The Innkeeper from NB. (Notice the Lakefront Pint Glass) :)













20150421_204638.jpg



__ omapilot
__ Apr 21, 2015


----------



## aceoky

Carney said:


> It will be a minimum of 6 weeks, before finished.  When its done I'll let you know how I made out.


Kudos to you and your patience!! I've brewed before but do not believe I've Ever made it past a few weeks without sampling! I'm usually carbing some up within 2 weeks!


----------



## carney

Aceoky said:


> Kudos to you and your patience!! I've brewed before but do not believe I've Ever made it past a few weeks without sampling! I'm usually carbing some up within 2 weeks!


I brewed a barley wine this weekend.  6 months until that is ready.


----------



## lycokayaker

Carney 

If you like hoppy beer you going to love that Nugget Nectar by Troegs.   When they brew that bear its a seasonal beer it typically is gone in 2-3 weeks huge demand for it locally.


----------



## carney

Lycokayaker said:


> Carney
> 
> If you like hoppy beer you going to love that Nugget Nectar by Troegs.   When they brew that bear its a seasonal beer it typically is gone in 2-3 weeks huge demand for it locally.


I've had Nugget Nectar in the past and it is great. My UNTAPPD shows that it was always in the April-May time frame.  Until you mentioned it I never knew it was a seasonal.


----------



## lycokayaker

Yea its a shame it a seasonal.....  I typically try to run out and buy about 5 cases worth and store it in the basement and work my way through it through out the year.  Its definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## carney

Picked up another case. 













17738999982_4bde0c737c_b.jpg



__ carney
__ May 16, 2015


----------



## foamheart

I failed to mentions this years  crème de fraise (Strawberry liqueur), is in the smoothing stage! Of course I really like it, but I have to hide it to get any myself. Everyone things homemade means free? Why is that? LOL

Its great stuff!

Masercating:













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






Smoothing:













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






Its a beautiful color!













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






I thought of making a set of window shelves and setting all the fruit liqueurs I have made, it would look like a stained glass window.

If ya get a chance, this is easy to make, it will most difinately make ya howl at the moon, its does not even carry a hint of booze taste or smell and its amazing the new uses I have found.

How is it made?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143459/uncle-goldies-fruit-liqueur

The better and riper the fruit the better the booze!


----------



## aceoky

That is really cool @ Foamheart, thanks for sharing!!!!!!!


----------



## foamheart

Aceoky said:


> That is really cool @ Foamheart, thanks for sharing!!!!!!!


Thank you.

You can make nearly all faux liqueurs like all fruits drinks,  Kaluha, Tia Maria, Balieys, etc.....

It tastes like little old church lady drinks, but it sneaks up on you.


----------



## mactec2011

Been on a kilt lifters kick lately. Yum


----------



## nucleuscracker

heady topper!   smoking two chickens  - one for tonight and one for the freezer.  :):yahoo::grilling_smilie::grilling_smilie:


----------



## congo

Refrige.jpg



__ congo
__ May 27, 2015






The beer fairy dropped this refrigerator bomb on me over the Memorial Day Weekend!  Super fresh brews. 

May favorite one is....


----------



## congo

Fiddlehead Second Fiddle.  3 days fresh and amazing.













Second Fiddle.jpg



__ congo
__ May 27, 2015


----------



## foamheart

bump


----------



## padronman

Last night I had 2 beers
Coronado Brewing Co. Islander IPA
Ballast Point Grapefruit Sculptin (IPA)
BOTH are near perfect IPA'S.
Before bed I had a Hendricks Gin and Fever Tree Indian Tonic with a squeeze of lime.  Mmmm mmmm good

Scott


----------



## carney

Aceoky said:


> Kudos to you and your patience!! I've brewed before but do not believe I've Ever made it past a few weeks without sampling! I'm usually carbing some up within 2 weeks!


I tried my *Dead Ringer* IPA*Dead Ringer* IPA  dead ringer IPA a few nights back, still needs a little more carbonation.  The basement was cold for a couple weeks so it think the yeast wasn't working as hard as it should.  Great tasting beer tho. 













18742139726_462e882e08_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## so flo foodie

Right now I have some White Oak Barrel age Jai Alai from Cigar City Brewing in Tampa, Grapefruit Sculpin, Due South Brewery Cat 5, Funky Buddha Brewery More Mora in the fridge.













image.jpg



__ so flo foodie
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ so flo foodie
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## bluewhisper

Polish bison grass vodka, made from rye


----------



## aceoky

Carney said:


> I tried my *Dead Ringer* IPA*Dead Ringer* IPA  dead ringer IPA a few nights back, still needs a little more carbonation.  The basement was cold for a couple weeks so it think the yeast wasn't working as hard as it should.  Great tasting beer tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18742139726_462e882e08_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ carney
> __ Jun 13, 2015


That really looks great! Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## aceoky

I'm drinking a very good Porter I home-brewed -much better than any commercial I have sampled (FWIW)  My wife is not much of a beer drinker and doesn't care for dark beers but agrees this IS good stuff so that is a plus in my book!


----------



## aceoky

Picture of the porter I recently brewed and am enjoying (very much LOL)













IMG_Home Brew Porter poured.jpg



__ aceoky
__ Jun 15, 2015


----------



## foamheart

I know you guys are all home brewers...........

I put up 4 more quarts of strawberry juice last weeekend and broke down and bought a 1/2 in racking pump for auto syphoning. Bee meaning to ever since Case told me about 'em.

Ain't that a pretty quart of juice?













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 15, 2015






Another yet darker red!













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 15, 2015






That makes 2 gallons total.......... You know I had some native cherries, the white ones, I have been really wanting some cherry bounce the last few Christmas's. It's like something is missing without it. But my cherry source got old and died.

BUT I have these just in, wanta guess what I am thinking here? LOL













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 15, 2015






Spiced Peach Liqueur just can't be beat with sweet tea.......... Maybe I'll go out on the veranda and swing on the porch swing....... I wonder if I still have an old sear sucker suit to wear, maybe my plantation straw hat........ LOL.


----------



## carney

18832450428_cdb862b915_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Jun 21, 2015






Yesterdays mystery case.


----------



## carney

18832450428_cdb862b915_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Jun 21, 2015






Yesterdays mystery case.


----------



## timstalltaletav

That's a good looking array of beer!  I've solved a few of those "mysteries" through the years.....


----------



## carney

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> That's a good looking array of beer!  I've solved a few of those "mysteries" through the years.....


Yes, I have gone threw a few. Some make it to parties, they always are a hit.


----------



## carney

This case will be served with a brisket that just came off the smoker.













22070884106_f7222c0c83_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Oct 11, 2015


----------



## smokingearl

Sugarlands Apple Pie moonshine.  :yahoo:


----------



## carney

My Christmas gifts.













24004266575_3257598d4a_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Dec 27, 2015


















23978166796_cc965115ae_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Dec 27, 2015


















23978167166_d83ae471b7_b.jpg



__ carney
__ Dec 27, 2015


----------



## sgtdrilllbit

Drink and cook with Redd's Apple, Green Apple, Strawberry, and Cranberry Ale. Use Southern Comfort when I got a cold...well that's what I tell the wife!


----------



## shawbrook14

Morning all,

We've got 4 beers on tap right now. Acadia Coast Pale Ale, Equinox (It's a pumpkin ale made with Long Island cheese pumpkins), An old fashion hard root beer and a Pliny the Younger clone that tops the list at 10% ABV and 200 IBUs.

Tomorrow we are brewing a recipe I designed for our annual cereal beer competition within our brew club. The grain bill has to be 10% breakfast cereal. This year we are making a Chocolate Cherry Milk Stout.

I'll keep you posted as to how it comes out.


----------



## carney

I made a Pliny the Younger clone before and it was one of my favorites. 

I would like to here your review of the choc cherry milk stout when its ready.


----------



## shawbrook14

Hey Carney,

Yes the Pliny is one my favorites too. Very complicated beer to brew with endless hop additions and tons of dry hopping. We even used hop extract in this one. It came out amazing though and was worth the time and money to brew it.

I will let you know how the Chocolate Cherry Milk Stout comes out. It will probably be about a month or so. I can tell you there's sweet cherry puree and dutch processed cocoa powder in the mix. If it turns out well, I will post the recipe.

Dale

Shawbrook14


----------



## shawbrook14

The Chocolate Cherry Milk Stout came out well considering... I chose to use Danstar's Nottingham yeast. Never again. That's the fourth time I've tried it and it never finishes. Temperature was a constant 71*F throughout fermentation but I ended up with a 62% attenuation. I would choose another yeast next time. Gravity started at 1.074 +.005 points for the cherry puree. Finished gravity was 1.030. 6.5% ABV Luckily, it wasn't as sweet as I thought it was going to be. The cocoa powder came through well, not bitter or overpowering. The cherry puree is there also but not too sweet. Pretty decent balance. I took 2 cups of wort out during the boil and added the 1 1/2 cups of cocoa powder to it, mixed well until it was like thick chocolate syrup then added back in the last 10 minutes of the boil. The cherry puree was added  to the primary 3 days after fermentation started. It didn't make it into the Imperial stout range and it's a little high gravity for a milk stout, so I guess it's in between. I think next time I would increase the lactose from 1/2 lb. to 3/4 or 1 lb. It's lacking that creaminess and increased mouth feel you get from the lactose. If anybody wants the recipe I'll put it up. I supposed you could substitute any fruit puree you wanted. I think raspberry would be good too!

Dale

Shawbrook14


----------



## csrt4wookienutz

20160207_143148.jpg



__ csrt4wookienutz
__ Feb 7, 2016





That's a Peanut Butter, Oatmeal Stout. About to move to secondary this week. Also have a Irish red in primary at the moment. 
My favorite beer is Troegs, Mad Elf. I found a clone recipe of it from austinhome brew and now I enjoy it year round. Original is 11% but what I make ends up being 13% and smoother I don't like hoppie beer.


----------



## bigfurmn

"One bad bitch" by Three Huskies Brewing in upstate NY. So good brought a growler home to MN. 13.6% ABV IPA. One of the best beers I've had in a long time.


----------

